# PSA for those considering buying Carista as a VAG-COM



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

I bought Carista to reset my "vehicle inspection" alert. While their internet site says the Mk 3 is supported, it does not do that function nor decode all of the error signals. It's been recommended to me by others that use it on other Audi platforms, but Carista's tech support says the full function version for the Mk 3 is still in Beta.


----------

